# Cannot Safely Remove - Eject USB drive on Win 8.1 pro on Dell Inspiron 5558



## edge10 (Dec 29, 2013)

Dell Notebook 15 5558-2571blk , Win 8.1 Pro. I have tried to eject a usb using both the task bar and in file explorer, but get the error message device is currently in use. I closed all programs and used task manager to kill adobe reader and still get the error. What can be done to fix this in Win 8.1 other that shutting down the pc?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Try this here:



> Check Control Panel - Device Manager - Disks - double click on the USB drive - Under Policies tab - check Optimize for Quick Removal - Apply / OK as needed and reboot.


----------



## edge10 (Dec 29, 2013)

Turns out this is the present default setting. Does mean the Eject hardware command does not have be used and I can ignore the error?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If you wish to ignore it, you can.


----------

